# property and schools



## aj2581 (Oct 14, 2010)

can anyone recommend where the best place to rent property is in Dubai? I am looking for a property to be near other expats and a british school my boys are 8 and 5.
We are moving over to Dubai in January 2011 and we are looking for info on the above, any help or advice is very welcome.

Alanah


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

well it will matter where you would work, but best option would be staying around Dubai Marina, JBR, Palm, Springs, there are plenty of expats in these areas that you can meet


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

aj2581 said:


> can anyone recommend where the best place to rent property is in Dubai? I am looking for a property to be near other expats and a british school my boys are 8 and 5.
> We are moving over to Dubai in January 2011 and we are looking for info on the above, any help or advice is very welcome.
> 
> Alanah


Best place? Best for what? The city is 85% expats and we live all over. You have to consider place of work, school and budget and then narrow it down.

The various sticky threads will be a starting point.
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dubai British School - Emirates Hills area (Springs/Meadows/The Lakes/Jumeirah Islands).
They have a website, and for properties in this area Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi aj, I have just seen your other thread that your husband will be working in AD, Emirates Hills area and DBS school are the right end of Dubai for him to commute to AD.


----------



## Shaggy Dubaibhoy (Oct 17, 2010)

Wandabug many thanks am the husband all ready out here, thats great your info on springs and emirates hill means i am looking in the correct direction thanks again.
Do you you know the names of any schools local to the springs ect ???:clap2:

thanks again Shaggy


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Shaggy Dubaibhoy said:


> Wandabug many thanks am the husband all ready out here, thats great your info on springs and emirates hill means i am looking in the correct direction thanks again.
> Do you you know the names of any schools local to the springs ect ???:clap2:
> 
> thanks again Shaggy


Dubai British School (DBS) at Springs 3. Infant/Primary and Senior.


----------



## baatoonigoonga (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Wanda,
Can you give an idea, whats the rent for 3 to 4 bedrooms villas in the Springs? IS this a specific western community of a mix of Asians/Westerners?


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

baatoonigoonga said:


> Hi Wanda,
> Can you give an idea, whats the rent for 3 to 4 bedrooms villas in the Springs? IS this a specific western community of a mix of Asians/Westerners?


Dont believe there are 4 bedrooms in springs only 2 / 3 bedrooms. There are a number of Springs compounds (springs 1,2, 3 etc) in the same vicintity is Meadows which are the bigger villas 4 bedrooms+ . Rental on springs will set you back now around 110K - 130K per year. Its not the most aestetical pleasing area as all the villas are pretty much the same. We choose Springs purely because of the location to Dubai British School, which my kids can walk to in 10 mins. 

Because springs area is pretty spread out depending where you are some areas you will have to use a car/taxi/school bus to get the kids to school . The number of taxis for some reason seem to have dropped off lately, school buses are horrendousley expensive and traffic can be an issue due to roadworks round the backside (love that word) of springs, which seem to have no end to them. If you do consider springs for DBS Springs 2 is ideal as absolutely no roadworks and easily accessable to the school.

Regarding the mix of people there guess its a mix of western, local and Indian, which doesnt make any difference all adds to the rich tapestries of life. Although it can seem a little sterile as you never see anyone walking around except when i'm walking my dog, but us dog owners are fairly socialable creatures anyway.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

aj2581 said:


> can anyone recommend where the best place to rent property is in Dubai? I am looking for a property to be near other expats and a british school my boys are 8 and 5.
> We are moving over to Dubai in January 2011 and we are looking for info on the above, any help or advice is very welcome.
> 
> Alanah


Hi there

Im with everyone else on this one, we moved to Dubai 18 months ago and choose The Springs as we wanted the children to go to DBS, we moved to Springs 14 which is only 10 mins away, just now yes there are loads of Roadworks going on (as usual) but yip Springs 2 is nice, pool and park. The school is fab, the teaching staff are great and the children settled really well (16,14 and 7).


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

dallan said:


> Hi there
> 
> Im with everyone else on this one, we moved to Dubai 18 months ago and choose The Springs as we wanted the children to go to DBS, we moved to Springs 14 which is only 10 mins away, just now yes there are loads of Roadworks going on (as usual) but yip Springs 2 is nice, pool and park. The school is fab, the teaching staff are great and the children settled really well (16,14 and 7).


Where do you live dallan? In another post today you say you live in Jumeirah Village.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

wandabug said:


> Where do you live dallan? In another post today you say you live in Jumeirah Village.


Yeh I do - when we first came out we wanted to be as near the school as possible as I had no car etc so went to Springs. However when we needed something bigger we moved to Jumierah Village


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you get more for your moola at JVC?? Are the villas nice??
xx


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

wandabug said:


> Did you get more for your moola at JVC?? Are the villas nice??
> xx


Certainly did! Hubby likes a bargin! Since we moved in in January there has been at elast 4 other 'complexes' open up - yeh the villas are nice - usual probs with new builds but all sorted out as maintenance were still on site - as I said once your in side you forget what is outside - our thoughts were that if we got in at the start then if it ever gets finished we would have a good deal!!! Thats if were still in Dubai lmao x


----------



## homelover (Nov 25, 2010)

dallan said:


> Hi there
> 
> Im with everyone else on this one, we moved to Dubai 18 months ago and choose The Springs as we wanted the children to go to DBS, we moved to Springs 14 which is only 10 mins away, just now yes there are loads of Roadworks going on (as usual) but yip Springs 2 is nice, pool and park. The school is fab, the teaching staff are great and the children settled really well (16,14 and 7).


Hi Im looking at DBS for my children 10 and 14 can you tell me how far from the Green community it is, thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You are looking at an hour round trip twice a day. It is a very nice area to live, but you should come over and try the journey yourself before committing as it is also quite a long way from most of Dubai.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

homelover said:


> Hi Im looking at DBS for my children 10 and 14 can you tell me how far from the Green community it is, thanks


Hi there

I agree with wandabug - a friend of mine did the commute the other way and ended up spending more time waiting in the car as she had to leave early to make sure she got there in time incase of any traffic problems at both drop off and pick up. But it is a journey you should do and see if you can live with it. There are other places closer to DBS - the Lakes, Meadows, Springs if you want an appartment JLT or Marina. As pervious posts say I stay in Jumeriah Village Circle - which is still a building site but there are more and more buildings getting finished ( although it may not be your cup of tea - certainly wasnt mine to start with lol) and my commute back and forth to DBS is 10 mins. I have a daughter who is 14 and in year 10 at DBS (also another 2 children there) - is your a boy or girl? If I can help you in any way please just ask


----------

